# Train Rider Steriotypes



## st1tch (Dec 27, 2009)

When I watched the Wedding Train (if you haven't seen it, I wouldn't advise watching it, just to give you an idea, it's a doc about train riders, and the one guy gets so drunk he throws his girlfriends puppy into a fire, and then goes on to beat her), I thought, "Holy fuck, people like this exist?!?!" and then I thought, "A lot of people generalize travelers as moronic, drunken, violent idiots like these people!"

After being on this site for even as short a period of time as I have, everyone seems very intelligent, "civilized"-if I can be so bold- even. Yet still this generalization lives on. 

So my question is, are there a lot of stupid, violent travelers that just aren't on this site? Are the majority of people you meet on the road cool? Or are they candidates for the Wedding Train 2? I'm just curious, because all of the hoppers I've met in real life are just as cool as everyone on this site seems to be.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 27, 2009)

There's a pretty decent amount of junkie, violent, stupid train hoppers I've met. I wouldn't say they make up the majority, but there's definitely a good amount of them out there. They just don't tend to last long on this site, I suppose.


----------



## sprout (Dec 27, 2009)

I would have to say that the majority of people I meet, I would rather avoid than kick it with.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 27, 2009)

Dameon said:


> There's a pretty decent amount of junkie, violent, stupid train hoppers I've met. I wouldn't say they make up the majority, but there's definitely a good amount of them out there. They just don't tend to last long on this site, I suppose.





sprout said:


> I would have to say that the majority of people I meet, I would rather avoid than kick it with.



I guess I just had some fantasy ideal that all train hoppers would be super cool, intelligent people like they are here. Fuck.


----------



## drunken marauder (Dec 27, 2009)

Everybody knows that I'm a scum bag.... Nah just kidding but yea I dont know there out there.. They tend to find you before you find them..


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 27, 2009)

Dameon said:


> There's a pretty decent amount of junkie, violent, stupid train hoppers I've met. I wouldn't say they make up the majority, but there's definitely a good amount of them out there.



Yeah, this is pretty much exactly what I was going to say. I've met plenty of fucking assholes out there that have warranted and received bootparties. It's not uncommon for me to have to share a squat with some junkie piece of shit or a prick who hits his dog. Those people are out there, but that doesn't mean you have to be their friend. A lot of new kids are easily attracted to the "tribal mentality" that might seem apparently when this lifestyle first becomes available to them. And speaking for most kids I've met on the road, that mentality does exist among many people. But it's also dangerous. People will fuck you up if you're too trusting. Just because he's got a UP patch on his jacket doesn't mean he won't make off with yer pack while you're asleep.

On a tangent, we were having fun in another thread about more friendly stereotypes of dirty kids (dogs, guitars, stick'n'pokes), but this is an unfortunate stereotype of a lot of travelers and certain broader connotations come with the "homelessness" association as well. Optimistically, though, every sub-culture or counter-culture has negative stereotypes they struggle to disprove, but in the long run, I'm just gonna watch my ass and hang out with cool people.


----------



## mylon (Dec 27, 2009)

sprout said:


> I would have to say that the majority of people I meet, I would rather avoid than kick it with.



word.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Dec 27, 2009)

Also, assholes get remembered. They tend to be loudmouth, worthless, thoroughly useless people,often thieves and tweeker douchebags, who are unfortunately often someone's first impression on our 'world/lifestyle/scene/whatever'.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 27, 2009)

the problem with many sterotypes is that many of them are based on actualy observation
of first impressions
Everyone has a core of decency to them when you get to know them ptroblem is most people arent willing


----------



## st1tch (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I guess there are deush bags in any scene.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 27, 2009)

whaleofashrimp said:


> Everyone has a core of decency to them when you get to know them ptroblem is most people arent willing



i'm gonna have to disagree with you there. there are some genuinely bad people in this world.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 27, 2009)

wait, what? killing puppies?!

I do that like every third Sunday, as for the smacking some hoe isn't that ok according to the bible?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 28, 2009)

Being on this site requires a bit of people that kinda screens out some of the most absolutely incompetent and strung-out: Libraries don't let "visitor Internet" computers go to nod-off'ers, and you gotta remember a username and be able to do basic computer stuff. Y'know, it's kid's stuff, really, but I'm sure it keeps some people filtered out.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 28, 2009)

sprout said:


> I would have to say that the majority of people I meet, I would rather avoid than kick it with.



Seconded


----------



## compass (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn, what a bunch of anti-social assholes. Just kidding, I'd have to agree with y'all. I rarely see anyone at catchouts or riding, but the ones I do meet aren't exactly my idea of good company. I have also met some really nice good people.


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 28, 2009)

hitching,catching out,rubbertramping,or just plain wandering,you're going to meet folks that could,to borrow a line"use a little killin'",but trying to get together with folks that are indeed worth a damn is part of the reason for this site.And if you survive the assholes,not only are you stronger,but what stories!


----------



## wartomods (Dec 28, 2009)

not to mention sometimes is much easier to sound and act nice in the internet, internet personas does not equal real life.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 28, 2009)

One traveling kid's "Scumfuck" is another traveling kid's "down ass super chill homie", know what I mean? 

There are stereotypes and terrible people in every facet of any culture. Unfortunately, our specific nomadic culture allows for some pretty awful life choices and self-destructive behaviors. ie throwing fucking puppies into fires, drinking to the point of beating one another up, stabbings, heroin, dying on the tracks, etc etc. 

Some people learn from it. Some people have the right head on their shoulders to never act like that to begin with. Some people just want to drink and be dickfaces all of the time.

It takes all kinds. The Wedding Train kids aren't even the worst of the worst--but I sure as hell wouldn't want to kick it around them at all. Don't let that movie freak you out. There are a bunch more docs about us that I think portray us fairly well.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been seing a lot more the sugar-coated, over-romanticized and glorified stereotype of riding trains lately. Especially when I'm selling my story. Positive stereotypes are just as irritating as the negative ones. There's not much glamorous about my "crazy gypsy lifestyle". It's not all boxcars and blunts. More often then not, I'm sitting a bush somewhere, drinking a 40 and reading a book. The 17 hours you spend riding that gondola will be one of the most enjoyable experiences of your life. The two days you spend WAITING for it are not. The good times definitely outweigh the bad, but I think a lot of people outside the counter-culture will side with one of the two stereotypes: the kerouacian "just a boy and his dog, roaming the country and sleeping outdoors", or the trainspotting-style junkie living in a delapidated warehouse. Being told to get a job and kick drugs is just as infuriating as hearing "Oh, I wish I could do that! But I have this car payment..."


----------



## st1tch (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, there's a consensus here that there are going to be assholes in any scene, which- now that I think about it- is pretty obvious, no group or subculture will ever be perfect.

And I agree with Dirty Rig that often times riding trains as a way of transportation (which is what it is) is glorified, and that to look at it as more then a not-so-convenient mode of transportation- with some beautiful views- is going to skew what it entails on the whole.

Wartomods, I disagree somewhat. Although it IS easy to be nice on the internet- with all the time you get to make an educated, polite response- stupid assholes usually don't care to take the time to make an appreciated and useful response. I've been on other forums where you can tell that these people are loser dickheads who get an ego boost from telling people off on the internet.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 28, 2009)

Dirty Rig said:


> Being told to get a job and kick drugs is just as infuriating as hearing "Oh, I wish I could do that! But I have this car payment..."



A-fucking-men.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 29, 2009)

living in Alaska and going to job corps really taught me a lot of what some are like, but really in Alaska, the bums there are just BAD, in fact someone even was killing them off through tainted beer lol


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 29, 2009)

The stereotypical train hopper. Violent, Drunk, and Dumb. Yes I've met a few of these. One time in Roseville. I was drinking with some friends waiting for a northbound and there we're a couple other kids. The one's girl was passed out drunk and he says something along the lines "Yeah, go ahead a fuck her. She won't care. If you won't I will"... Agreeing with Sprout most people I do meet while traveling I'd rather avoid then actually hang out with. 

I hate to say this, but lately it has become more of a trend then anything and I'm seeing college kids that picked up a copy of Evasion from Barns and Nobles hopping trains while on summer vacation. No saying these kids are bad, but really who takes their fixed gear bike on a train with them? 



hg14 said:


> living in Alaska and going to job corps really taught me a lot of what some are like, but really in Alaska, the bums there are just BAD, in fact someone even was killing them off through tainted beer lol



Yes a lot of the homeless in Alaska are REALLY bad. I don't want to sound racist or stereotypical, but a lot of the homeless are Alaskan Natives, and when are drunk are extremely angry and can be unpredictable. Once smoking a bowl with one trying to be nice, next thing I knew I was get a knife pulled on me and jacked for the rest of my stash and a total of something like four dollars. 



Gypsybones said:


> wait, what? killing puppies?!
> 
> I do that like every third Sunday, as for the smacking some hoe isn't that ok according to the bible?



That shit was just funny.


----------



## mylon (Dec 30, 2009)

simpletoremember said:


> The stereotypical train hopper. Violent, Drunk, and Dumb. Yes I've met a few of these. One time in Roseville. I was drinking with some friends waiting for a northbound and there we're a couple other kids. The one's girl was passed out drunk and he says something along the lines "Yeah, go ahead a fuck her. She won't care. If you won't I will"... Agreeing with Sprout most people I do meet while traveling I'd rather avoid then actually hang out with.
> 
> I hate to say this, but lately it has become more of a trend then anything and I'm seeing college kids that picked up a copy of Evasion from Barns and Nobles hopping trains while on summer vacation. No saying these kids are bad, *but really who takes their fixed gear bike on a train with them?*



I dunno man, who just sits by and does nothing when somebody tells you they're gonna rape someone who's passed out?
Even if you're not talking about me, fuck you and that assumption. For the record I have never even seen a copy of evasion, and I started school (which _I_ pay for) 4 years _after_ I started traveling.


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 30, 2009)

meatroll said:


> I dunno man, who just sits by and does nothing when somebody tells you they're gonna rape someone who's passed out?
> Even if you're not talking about me, fuck you and that assumption. For the record I have never even seen a copy of evasion, and I started school (which _I_ pay for) 4 years _after_ I started traveling.



first off the guy was talking to me and my friends asking us if we wanted to sleep with this passed out drunk girl... we declined, and shortly after he passed out as well. if something actually did happened we would of dealt with it, nothing did. but shit like that does happen. it's fucked up i know... 

secondly why are you getting so offended? all i was stating is there are a lot of these "hipster" kids traveling now. i didn't bash on it by any means. just pointing it out. i support those kids actually trying to change their outlook on life, a lot more then i do the scumfuck douche-bag trying to rape girls (which i dont). 

so don't get all butt hurt about dumb shit.


----------



## mylon (Dec 30, 2009)

simpletoremember said:


> first off the guy was talking to me and my friends asking us if we wanted to sleep with this passed out drunk girl... we declined, and shortly after he passed out as well. if something actually did happened we would of dealt with it, nothing did. but shit like that does happen. it's fucked up i know...
> 
> secondly why are you getting so offended? all i was stating is there are a lot of these "hipster" kids traveling now. i didn't bash on it by any means. just pointing it out. i support those kids actually trying to change their outlook on life, a lot more then i do the scumfuck douche-bag trying to rape girls (which i dont).
> 
> so don't get all butt hurt about dumb shit.



Bahhhh. Whatever fuck it it just really felt like you were directing that at me (I don't know anyone else who regularly rides trains with a bike, particularly a fixed gear, and definately not on this website).


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't even know who you are and never seen you with a fixed gear bike hoping trains... or I might of... I've actually seen a few kids do it. Just kind of crazy to me.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 30, 2009)

simpletoremember said:


> The stereotypical train hopper. Violent, Drunk, and Dumb.



if this is your attitude, lets just go ahead and promise to never ride trains together.
stereotypes are fun to joke around with, especially with people of our ilk, but when you adapt it to that sort of mentality, then i want nothing to do with you.


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 30, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Hmmm this is news to me, Hipsters riding trains? The only hipsters I ever see are going to cooll bar, wearing stupid clothing, and talk about bands no one has ever heard of.
> 
> I have never ever my whole life seen a hipster as I define it waiting for a train or riding a train, maybe how we define hipster is different? How do you do fine it?



Maybe not "hipster" the NYC Pabst drinking American Spirit smoking "hipster", but just college kids in general. I met a lot lately while traveling. I'd ask someone how long they've been traveling, and they'd be like oh... I'm just doing this for the summer. blah blah blah, Oh I go to..." and name off some liberal arts college. But I have seen 4 or 5 different kids with fix gears that claimed they where traveling by train. 



Dirty Rig said:


> if this is your attitude, lets just go ahead and promise to never ride trains together.
> stereotypes are fun to joke around with, especially with people of our ilk, but when you adapt it to that sort of mentality, then i want nothing to do with you.



I honestly don't think that. It's just a stereotype, and I was stating that I have ran into. What the "general public" think are all train riders. The kids I do actually travel with, I have had a blast with. We do get drunk and dumb. Sometimes even get into the occasional boxing match, but we aren't robbing people at knife point and macing hookers for beer money. If though the mace idea has crossed my mind before.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 30, 2009)

As far as more realistic train rider stereotypes go- which does NOT mean everyone!!!- I've found the riders I've met are extremely pretentious and standoffish at first, but if you hang out with them for a bit they warm up.

Last night me and 2 friends decided to go to this hill behind our highschool and go taboozing, not expecting to really see anyone. Randomly, at 1 in the morning, 7 train riders no one knew showed up (this NEVER happens in my town). We tried to socialize for a while, but they were extremely standoffish. It took an old mattress and 2 dumpster lids to really bring us together. We rigged it all up, and 10 of us all went down couple of times, we really hit it off and started talking about the 2010 olympics, and the commonwealth and all that jazz.

It was really fun, but I would say that had people not been drinking and loosening up a bit these people would not have talked to us.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 30, 2009)

"So you boys hitch-hiking or what?"
"Sometimes. It's a toss-up between that or trains."
"Oh, like Amtrak?"
"Nah, more like the freight."
"Oh, gee golly! I didn't know people still did that!" [insert long rambling story about hitch-hiking or riding freight from the '60s ending with the phrase "...but it was a lot different back then."]
"Yes sir. Still keeping it alive."
[chuckle and shake of head]
"Well here's five bucks. You boys be safe now!"


Not really a stereotype, per se. But common nevertheless.


----------



## lice (Jan 10, 2010)

Dirty Rig said:


> "So you boys hitch-hiking or what?"
> "Sometimes. It's a toss-up between that or trains."
> "Oh, like Amtrak?"
> "Nah, more like the freight."
> ...



hell ya very common


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

In my experiance(as limited as it may be) its just like with any "scene". There are great people and there are not so rad people. I met a lot of nice folks on the road like Satan and Mr Mom(sweetest couple i ever met in my life), Piss, Tapes(my favourite lady in the world). And then I met some nut cases and shit desturbers whos names I will not mention cause then im just shit talking. (although i wouldnt mind a powow of shit talking these folks.....Eeeeep)

You take the good, ya take the bad, you take them both and there you have the facts of life......the facts of life.


----------



## Skankin Jerry (Jan 11, 2010)

simpletoremember said:


> Maybe not "hipster" the NYC Pabst drinking American Spirit smoking "hipster", but just college kids in general. I met a lot lately while traveling. I'd ask someone how long they've been traveling, and they'd be like oh... I'm just doing this for the summer. blah blah blah, Oh I go to..." and name off some liberal arts college. But I have seen 4 or 5 different kids with fix gears that claimed they where traveling by train.



Well, being that this is sort of my plan for the future, with the exception of your generalizations about drinking and smoking, my plan is to go to college after high school (yeah... probably a liberal arts school or a small community college) and travel whenever I can; I'm not quite sure why this is looked down upon so much. I don't think it makes me a hipster (i certainly don't dress like one), but whatever you would classify someone like me as, I can't be held accountable for my interests verses my social background in wanting to jump trains or live a certain lifestyle, any more than someone who was raised below the lower middle class can be held accountable for their social background in wanting to work a high-end paying job which would place them upwardly mobile in the modern class system capitalism has created.


----------

